# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Limited 12-hour Deal Greater Than Black Friday Discounts Best Multicolor PLAs

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR

*Dual Color PLAs - 2 Colors in 1*

Save nearly 30% each with Lightning Deal Discounts
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 23.99
Start Time: Nov 17, 2022 11:20 AM PST
Expiration Time: Nov 17, 2022 11:20 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63FHG3S

*Triple Color PLAs - 3 Colors in 1*

Save nearly 30% each with Lightning Deal Discounts
Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 26.39
Start Time: Nov 17, 2022 11:20 AM PST
Expiration Time: Nov 17, 2022 11:20 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63C8RM6
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63D6Z5N


NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!


--
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

